

Show HN: CompareThings - Measure the popularity of pretty much anything - siliconviking
http://comparethin.gs

======
gluemonkey
Nice job; love the fluid to mobile layout. Excellent idea! I can see myself
using this to pan for new project ideas. Good luck!

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks! Meant to be fun, simple and useful, that's it ;)

Which mobile device were you using, out of curiosity?

~~~
gluemonkey
Ah, I had just been viewing it in the browser; but I do notice these things as
I'm a bit of a fan of the fluid to mobile idea. <https://www.promosity.com>
<\- my startup - fluid to mobile throughout

------
thatsreallyme
Great UX, clean interface, easy to use, good job!

~~~
siliconviking
Gracias!!

------
Juca
Awesome idea!

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks Juca! Hope things are well!

